# Indian Tabac Classic Corojo Tomahawk Cigar Review - better than expected



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

After reading all of the negative reviews about this stick I was not expecting much out of it but I would have to disagree with the bad things that...

Read the full review here: Indian Tabac Classic Corojo Tomahawk Cigar Review - better than expected


----------

